# Tetanus Antitoxin for banding - how much do I give?



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought a 1500 unit thing of Tetanus Antitoxin, just a small amount, the 1.25" tall bottle is about half full.

How many cc's do I give my buckling for banding? The instructions read like I give the entire 1500 units.

Jamie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe the entire vial is for 1 dose to an adult goat, Hoeggars suggests using 2 1/2 cc sub q or im, so the one bottle you have will dose both kids and protect them for 7-14 days.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

liz said:


> I believe the entire vial is for 1 dose to an adult goat, Hoeggars suggests using 2 1/2 cc sub q or im, so the one bottle you have will dose both kids and protect them for 7-14 days.


Good! I was going to inject the entire amount, but half of it went on the floor. I didn't have it in and I thought I did. So he hopefully got at least half of it. If he got a little less than half, is that OK?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

didnt you already give the CD/T? or was that someone else? trying to keep this all straight. I wouldnt give antitoxin on top of a toxoid.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> didnt you already give the CD/T? or was that someone else? trying to keep this all straight. I wouldnt give antitoxin on top of a toxoid.


Yes, he had the CDT at 1 week or so when he was disbudded. But I had read somewhere to go ahead for safety reasons and give the tetanus when banding just to be safe.

Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you arent suppose to give the toxoid till 3 weeks after giving the antitoxin so I wouldnt ever give the antitoxin after giving the toxoid that recently. :shrug:


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I know you arent suppose to give the toxoid till 3 weeks after giving the antitoxin so I wouldnt ever give the antitoxin after giving the toxoid that recently. :shrug:


Ok, it's been about 6 or 7 weeks since the CDT, so that should be OK right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you give the booster to the CD/T? because I didnt go back to check your other thread. If not then you need to start the Toxoid shots again (but wait 3 weeks because of the recent antitoxin shot).


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, you will need to do the toxoid shots again.


----------

